

Supreme Court lifts overall limits on congressional campaign donations - pwnna
http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-supreme-court-campaign-funding-20140331,0,4470192.story

======
ColinWright
Clearly big news:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515819)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515821)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515841)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515910)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515978)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7516043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7516043)

There are probably more. It's currently unclear which, if any, will attract
lots of comments and/or discussion.

 _Added in edit: This has the comments:_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7515841)

